# [solved] grub startet nur minimale Konsole statt kernel

## strangerthandreams

Hallo.

Bitte seid nachsichtig wenn ich gerade irgendwelche Regeln nicht beachtet haben sollte, ich bin nämlich neu hier.

Ich habe mein Gentoo zum Laufen gebracht, X-Server läuft, KDE startet (wenn auch nur erstmal mit dem Allernötigsten). Nur der Bootloader nervt.....

Mit Lilo habe ich das Ganze Prozedere in 3 Minuten erledigt gehabt, aber an grub verzweifle ich ich seit 2 Tagen. Ich möchte einfach grub haben und nicht Lilo! Der Kernel liegt auf /dev/sda1 und "/" liegt auf /dev/sda5.

Meine grub.conf sieht so aus:

```

default 0

timeout 30

#hier mein Abschnitt für den Kernel den er nicht fressen will

title=Gentoo 2.6.23

root (hd0,0)

kernel /kernel-2.6.23 root=/dev/sda5

```

(auch (hd0,0)/kernel-2.6.23 root=/dev/sda5 brachte nichts)

Installiert habe ich das Ganze mit grub-install /dev/sda (als root - logisch!).

Er meldet auch, das er in /dev/sda installiert wurde und bringt trotzdem bei jedem Start die minimal-bash. Wenn ich dann dort "kernel /kernel-2.6.23" und dann "boot" eingebe, startet er ohne Probleme durch. Also gehe ich davon aus, dass er mit meiner grub.conf nicht klarkommt.

Ich weiß jetzt aber auch nicht mehr weiter. Die man-pages haben mir jetzt auch nicht weitergeholfen und hier im Forum habe ich zu meinem Problem auch kein Ansatzpunkt gefunden. Über Hilfe wäre ich dankbar. Und bitte sagt mir nicht, dass ich doch Lilo nehmen soll.Last edited by strangerthandreams on Wed Feb 13, 2008 7:18 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## Necoro

Poste mal die komplette grub.conf ... und: wenn du es als extra Partition hast: stell sicher, dass du die grub.conf auch auf dieser Partition hast und nicht auf der anderen in /boot/  :Smile:  (ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, wenn ich vergessen hab die Boot-Partition zu mounten)  :Very Happy: 

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Poste mal die komplette grub.conf ... und: wenn du es als extra Partition hast: stell sicher, dass du die grub.conf auch auf dieser Partition hast und nicht auf der anderen in /boot/  (ist mir auch schon öfters passiert, wenn ich vergessen hab die Boot-Partition zu mounten) 

 

Das war schon die ganze grub.conf. Ich wollte die erstmal so minimal lassen wie es nur irgendwie geht, damit ich den Fehler eingrenzen kann.

Die grub.conf liegt definitiv auf /dev/sda1 und symlink menu.lst -> grub.conf existiert auch oder wenn es gemountet ist liegts bei mir unter /boot/grub. Wo sollte sie denn sonst liegen? Ich will den grub im MBR installieren und nicht auf einer Partition.

----------

## py-ro

Hallo,

grub.conf und der Symlink müssen aber unterhalb vom Verzeichniss grub liegen also:

```
grub/grub.conf

grub/menu.lst -> grub.conf
```

MfG

Py

----------

## Necoro

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Die grub.conf liegt definitiv auf /dev/sda1 und symlink menu.lst -> grub.conf existiert auch oder wenn es gemountet ist liegts bei mir unter /boot/grub. Wo sollte sie denn sonst liegen? Ich will den grub im MBR installieren und nicht auf einer Partition.

 

Denn passt das ja ... wie gesagt: mir ist es (als ich boot noch auf einer extra Partition hatte) öfters passiert, dass ich irgendwas editiert hab o.ä. - und denn beim nächsten Neustart verwundert war, dass nix ging --- weil: vergessen vor dem Speichern mal die boot Partition zu mounten ...

Wollte nur diesen simplen Fehler schon mal ausschließen bei dir  :Cool: 

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hallo py-ro und Necoro.

 *py-ro wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> grub.conf und der Symlink müssen aber unterhalb vom Verzeichniss grub liegen also:
> ...

 

Der Link wie auch die grub.conf liegen beide im Verzeichnis grub. Wenn ichs also mounte, dann so: /boot/grub/grub.conf und /boot/grub/menu.lst -> grub.conf und @Necoro: beim editieren ist /dev/sda 100%ig nach /boot gemountet.

Das stimmt also soweit schonmal.

Woran kann es noch liegen? Und wo genau müssen stage1+2 liegen? Vielleicht liegts daran.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

Hat die Partition auf der sich /boot befindet ein gesetztes Bootflag?

```
fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disk /dev/hda: 60.0 GB, 60011642880 bytes

255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 7296 cylinders

Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

   Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System

/dev/hda1   *           1           3       24066   83  Linux

```

Eigentlich braucht es das nicht. Es gibt aber Motherboards die nicht booten ohne das Flag. Falls es nicht gesetzt ist, mach einfach ein fdisk /dev/Whatever und setze es dann mit dem Kommando "a".

bez. den Stages

```
l /boot/grub/

total 1010

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root   1024 Jan 14 12:55 ./

drwxr-xr-x 4 root root   2048 Jan 14 12:55 ../

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    191 Mar 17  2007 default

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root     30 Dec 30  2004 device.map

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7584 Sep 25 13:39 e2fs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7424 Sep 25 13:39 fat_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6720 Sep 25 13:39 ffs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1645 Jan 14 12:55 grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    671 Jul 11  2005 grub.conf.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   1842 Sep 25 13:39 grub.conf.sample

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6720 Sep 25 13:39 iso9660_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8192 Sep 25 13:39 jfs_stage1_5

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root      9 Dec 30  2004 menu.lst -> grub.conf

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6848 Sep 25 13:39 minix_stage1_5

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 193968 Sep 25 13:39 nbgrub*

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 194992 Sep 25 13:39 pxegrub*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   9280 Sep 25 13:39 reiserfs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root  33856 Sep 25 13:39 splash.xpm.gz

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root    512 Sep 25 13:39 stage1

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104860 Sep 25 13:39 stage2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 194480 Sep 25 13:39 stage2.netboot*

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104924 Mar 14  2007 stage2.old

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 104860 Sep 25 13:39 stage2_eltorito

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   7040 Sep 25 13:39 ufs2_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   6272 Sep 25 13:39 vstafs_stage1_5

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root   8936 Sep 25 13:39 xfs_stage1_5

```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## strangerthandreams

Hi STiGMaTa.

Ja das Bootflag ist lauf fdisk gesetzt auf meiner Bootpartition und wie gesagt Lilo hat keine Probleme damit den Kernel zu finden und zu booten. Nur grub verhält sich wie ein zickiges Mädchen in der Pubertät   :Mad:   .

Die stages liegen ebenfalls wie bei Dir unter /boot/grub. Demnach liegt es daran auch nicht.

Ich habe keine Idee was es sein könnte, aber wenn einer eine weitere Idee hat bitte melden, danke. Mein grub soll doch funktionieren   :Crying or Very sad:   .

----------

## firefly

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Hi STiGMaTa.
> 
> Ja das Bootflag ist lauf fdisk gesetzt auf meiner Bootpartition und wie gesagt Lilo hat keine Probleme damit den Kernel zu finden und zu booten. Nur grub verhält sich wie ein zickiges Mädchen in der Pubertät    .
> 
> Die stages liegen ebenfalls wie bei Dir unter /boot/grub. Demnach liegt es daran auch nicht.
> ...

 

ich hoffe du hast bei einspielen von grub in den MBR als root die boot partition angegebn und nicht die root partition des linux systems.

----------

## strangerthandreams

 *firefly wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich hoffe du hast bei einspielen von grub in den MBR als root die boot partition angegebn und nicht die root partition des linux systems.

 

Ja das habe ich beachtet. Womit kann man unter Linux den MBR komplett neu schreiben (damit grub entfernen), aber so dass die Daten auf der Partition darauf erhalten bleiben?

Gruß strangerthandreams

----------

## strangerthandreams

Ich habe es hinbekommen, dass grub mein grub.conf frisst. Es lage wirklich an der Datei, denn mit einer anderen Datei von einem anderen System klappte es. Ich hatte meine Terminalkonsole wohl auf Unicode eingestellt und da scheint nano die Datei auch als Unicode abgespeichert zu haben. Jetzt habe ich die Konsole zurück auf ASCII-Kodierung gestellt, grub.conf neu erstellt und grub-install zum 100sten Male ausgeführt und siehe da: es funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich aber leider keine Umlaute in der Konsole mehr.

Danke, dass ihr mir helfen wolltet. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen mit der Kodierung.

----------

## Anarcho

 *strangerthandreams wrote:*   

> Ich habe es hinbekommen, dass grub mein grub.conf frisst. Es lage wirklich an der Datei, denn mit einer anderen Datei von einem anderen System klappte es. Ich hatte meine Terminalkonsole wohl auf Unicode eingestellt und da scheint nano die Datei auch als Unicode abgespeichert zu haben. Jetzt habe ich die Konsole zurück auf ASCII-Kodierung gestellt, grub.conf neu erstellt und grub-install zum 100sten Male ausgeführt und siehe da: es funktioniert. Jetzt habe ich aber leider keine Umlaute in der Konsole mehr.
> 
> Danke, dass ihr mir helfen wolltet. Da muss man erstmal drauf kommen mit der Kodierung.

 

Ich verwende schon lange unicode ohne grub probleme. aber sollte es tatsächlich daran gelegen haben, dann waren wohl die umlaute in deinem kommentar ib der grub.conf schuld.

es hätte also gereicht diese zu entfernen oder die datei einfach umzukodieren statt den kompletten wechsel.

----------

## strangerthandreams

@Anarcho

Bitte nimm es mir nicht übel, aber ich glaube nicht, dass es an den Kommentaren gelegen haben soll. Denn jetzt läuft es ja  - trotz Kommentare - und außerdem wird eine Kommentarzeile sicher sofort übersprungen sowie ein "#" zu finden ist. Jedenfalls würde ich einen Parser so programmieren.

Aber egel - es läuft jetzt. Ich hatte die grub.conf mit nano erstellt und dieser kam scheinbar nicht zuecht mit meinen wirren Einstellungen. Nachdem ich einfach nochmal alle Lokalisierungseinstellungen überprüft hatte, ging es endlich.

Trotzdem bedanke ich mich bei allen für die Hilfe.

----------

